# Robert Petty's Acura CL



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I have pics of Roberts build in my iPhone , so I fig I would put them on here


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

More pics please.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

glass is out !


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

remove old system!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

cut dash for dome mids and tweets


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

glass mold of baffle


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

cover and mount


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

next I welded up a baffle frame out of angle steel and batt, box , i cut the floor and mounted it in.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

bat cap







fig out amp rack and rane mount


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

amp rack welded up and baffle test fit


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

baffle covered and in







back side covered in real hand brushed alum.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

best IB sQ subs IA FL 12s


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

routing all the wiring







installing the Zapco ref 750.2s


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

mounting the Rane!







starting on cover panels


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

little 2part foam fun!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

molding the panels














we have power


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

time to out the new tinted glass in


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

nav box flushed in


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

old door mid bass baffle ,, removed !


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

new baffle installed







kitty haired in!







door covered in SS foam


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

morel elate 6"







back of door panel treated


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

trunk all covered !


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

this car was built in 2 weeks befor SBN last year and won his class! Thank you Robert for trusting me with your baby and for being a great tuner


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Outstanding work! I wish I could hear it.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

This car has a sound that is like no other, it just makes the car disappear !


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool, when you gonna get Robert on here?


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

This install looks fantastic, the craftsmanship is awesome!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Why not wrapped grills that followed the contour of the dash.....other than that very nice job...thanks for sharing


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice. What processor is that in the back?

Thanks. JPS


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

jpswanberg said:


> Nice. What processor is that in the back?
> 
> Thanks. JPS


RANE RPM88 modified for 12v operation


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve, mind sharing some info about why the dash was done the way it was? Just looking for your inut here. I talked with Robert a bit about it at the Vinny. Just wondered what you guys did testing wise before you settled on that design. Would be cool to get some insight since you're always cranking out some killer installs/tunes. 

Also, did you guys use any treatment on the dash or is that mat attached to it?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I played with the speaker angle some tell it sounded best and the mids blended with the car. Some cars work like this some dont! I have rebuilt my Avalanch dash pods 4 times and they won't blend to car


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't ever use a Avalanch for a Sq vehicle !


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You seem to be doing pretty well with yours.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

It would be way better if had a diff vehicle ! , that truck is Killin me! I will never get it to sound the way I want


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Trade you for an 01 Volvo C70


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Just stunning,have any behind the seats pics?


----------

